# Outlet in Aluminum Soffit



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I need an outlet in soffit with aluminum soffit panels. 
Is a weatherproof box required?
Also, UF or NM? I'm running power from tapping into a circuit in the garage "attic" space from which I can easily pass the cable into the soffit.
It makes sense to me for it to be NM as the space above the soffit material is continuous into the "attic" area where NM is widely found.
Is there a suggested trim piece(s) for around the box? I am planning on recessing the box above the soffit panel.
Thanks!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I thought this would be a slam dunk.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

bob22 said:


> I thought this would be a slam dunk.


Is it for a light?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

It is to plug in LED lights on a string for around a patio area. The LEDs have a 120v input and a step-down box inline.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Any suggestions on the need for UF vs NM cable and watertight box vs non?


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Electricians put lights in soffits all the time, Can lights seem to be real popular, and they use NM. It's all done the same way it's done in the house. I'd have the circuit gfci protected.


----------



## CountryB (Aug 4, 2016)

You will need more than just a hole cut in the soffit to support the box. Is there any structure (2x4) in the area under the sofit you can attach the box to?
A standard box (metal or plastic) is fine which is then mounted to the 2x4 with a hole cut in the soffit for the faceplate/cover to stick though. Standard romex cable is fine. You don't need conduit unless you want to pull individual wires rather than to use romex for some reason.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I can access soffit for the most part from garage attic and will be able to place box to a stud holding up fascia/guttering. I've decided to go with NM and will ensure a GFCI is involved along with a weatherproof faceplate.


----------



## Fishbulb28 (Jul 8, 2016)

I've used the flat version of Arlington's In-Box for a few soffit installs and it works pretty well. Very little protrudes when not in use. It's too wide (or long depending on which orientation you get) to fit between ribs on vinyl or aluminum panels so it does require some work sealing the cut. You would also need to install wood bracing between the soffit joists and shim them where the box mounts. That sounds a lot harder than it actually is.









https://www.amazon.com/Arlington-DBHR1W-1-Electrical-Weatherproof-Construction/dp/B004K1G0PE/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1496290622&sr=1-1&keywords=dbhr1w-1

As for NM vs. UF, NM isn't allowed in damp or wet locations and the box interior is still technically a damp location. But you'll spend a lot of time trying to locate a less dangerous violation than NM in a soffit box.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Fish,
Thank you for the suggestions!
As far as the "As for NM vs. UF, NM isn't allowed in damp or wet locations and the box interior is still technically a damp location." issue.
The soffit area is naturally under roof and NM is currently running through the area beneath this same roof, feeding garage door opener, lights, etc...So, why would the NEC feel that cable feeding a box under this same roof needa to be UF?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

UF is not needed to feed into the back of a light box on the wall. I cannot see the need to feed a box in a soffit with UF.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Near the end:







Fini:








May the critiquing begin.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I would have fed it with another gfci so you wouldn't have to pull out a ladder if it is tripped.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

PS. The soffit was vinyl.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

jbfan said:


> I would have fed it with another gfci so you wouldn't have to pull out a ladder if it is tripped.


And the GFCI being inaccessible without a ladder is a code violation.

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

RJ,
That's good to know. Not too big a deal since this is the end of the line and living without patio lights will not be a deal killer. I can reach it standing on a chair.


----------

